# M/Cpl Vernelli, Cpl Tyler Crooks, Trooper Bouthillier,Trooper Hayes- RIP



## Big Foot

http://calsun.canoe.ca/News/National/2009/03/20/8828541.html

Fri, March 20, 2009


> Four Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
> UPDATED: 2009-03-20 13:53:03 MST
> 
> 
> 
> By Grant LaFleche, SUN MEDIA
> 
> 
> Four Canadian soldiers were killed in Afghanistan yesterday.
> Port Colborne resident Cpl. Tyler Crooks, 24, was killed sometime Thursday. He was based out of CFB Petawawa and had been in Afghanistan since the fall.
> 
> Crooks and three other Canadian soldiers were killed Thursday in Helmand province by a roadside bomb.
> 
> No information has yet been released about the circumstances of their deaths.
> 
> Crook's family declined to comment Friday afternoon but are expected to make a statement through the military Saturday afternoon.
> 
> This latest casualty marks the third Niagara resident killed in the war-torn country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Catharines Lincoln and Welland Regiment member Warrant Officer Dennis Brown, 38, was killed March 3 in Afghanistan along with two other
> 
> Canadian soldiers when their armoured vehicle was struck by a roadside bomb northwest of Kandahar.
> 
> Cpl. Albert Storm, 36, of Niagara Falls died Nov. 27, 2006, after a suicide bomber attack.
> 
> He was a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, out of Petawawa.


----------



## Lil_T

Oh man.  I had a feeling.

RIP Soldiers.   Deepest condolences to the families and loved ones. 

Speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I can't find any ref to the above on CBC or CTV.


----------



## Snakedoc

sad...sad, RIP soldiers


----------



## kratz

I could not find it on CBC or CTV yet either, so I went to Google News. They are showing Sun Media and Canoe.ca are now carrying the story as of 36min ago.


----------



## Occam

kratz said:
			
		

> I could not find it on CBC or CTV yet either, so I went to Google News. They are showing Sun Media and Canoe.ca are now carrying the story as of 36min ago.



Sun Media and Canoe.ca are both subsidiaries of Quebecor Media.


----------



## Big Foot

I strongly suspect that someone leaked this, if this report is at all accurate, though I hope it isn't...


----------



## Franky

I heard this morning that 2 died on impact the other 2 in hospital...May you rest easy now soldiers, your work is done, it is now up to us to never forget you...

My sincerest condolences to family, friends and comrades..I know you are all taking this hard, may we share in your pain to lesson your burden just a bit.

We will remember you.  Thank you.


----------



## 40below

Big Foot said:
			
		

> I strongly suspect that someone leaked this, if this report is at all accurate, though I hope it isn't...



Nobody "leaked" it, the comms lockdown is just being lifted after being imposed last night. Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli is the second to be named.


----------



## 40below

Link: http://www.saultstar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1488377


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Umm.... can we wait until the offical news releases have been released through CEFCOM and National Defence.


----------



## HItorMiss

CEFCOM will be speaking soon, so far it's the family who are making statements to the media.


----------



## dapaterson

40below said:
			
		

> Nobody "leaked" it, the comms lockdown is just being lifted after being imposed last night. Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli is the second to be named.



From DND's perspective, it's leaked because they did not release it.  There are always reasons why this take longer than first thought - often it's next-of-kin notification that is ongoing - so now, everyone with family deployed will worry.  If NoK notification is completed, families don't have that worry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Its live on CBC NEWSWORLD now.


----------



## HItorMiss

Scotty was a hell of a guy! I will miss him.  :'(


----------



## 40below

Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, RIP:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20090320.wkandahar0320/BNStory/International/home


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Four Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Updated Fri. Mar. 20 2009 5:06 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Four Canadian soldiers have been killed and another eight injured in Afghanistan in two separate improvised explosive attacks. 


The dead have been identified as: Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, Cpl. Tyler Crooks, Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes. 


Vernelli and Crooks died in an early morning blast while on foot patrol in the Zhari district west of Kandahar. Another five soldiers were injured in that attack. 


Bouthillier and Hayes were killed later in a roadside bomb attack egich occurred in the Shah Wali Kot district. 


Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, urged Canadians in a statement to not consider the deaths a failure of any particular person or the mission. 




He said the soldiers died protecting the Afghan people. 




The deaths bring the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan to 116. 


More details to follow.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

4 Canadian soldiers killed, 12 injured in roadside attacks
Last Updated: Friday, March 20, 2009 | 5:00 PM ET 
The Canadian Press  

Four Canadian soldiers are dead and at least eight others injured in two separate bombings outside of Kandahar city, military officials said Friday.

Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli and Cpl. Tyler Crooks died in a blast that occurred during a morning foot patrol in the restive Zhari district west of Kandahar.

Later, Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes were killed when a roadside bomb exploded in the Shah Wali Kot district, a region northwest of the city that's seeing an increase in Taliban activity.

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, is urging Canadians not to consider the deaths a failure on the part of anyone, or of the mission itself.

The latest deaths bring the number of Canadian military fatalities in Afghanistan to 116 since Canada's combat mission there began in 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.

There are 2,830 Canadian troops serving at Kandahar Airfield and Camp Nathan Smith, the home of the Provincial Reconstruction Team in Kandahar city.

More to come


----------



## trencher

R.I.P

I just heard there was 12 injured


----------



## Good2Golf

RIP soldiers.  

Thoughts and prayers to the families, friends and comrades of the fallen and a fast and full recovery to the injured.


----------



## theoldyoungguy

4 VSA and 12 injured... definately not a great day.

RIP brothers we will never forget


----------



## Civvymedic

My thoughts to the families,friends, and colleagues of these 4.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Four Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan
Updated Fri. Mar. 20 2009 5:34 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

Four Canadian soldiers were killed and another eight injured in Afghanistan Friday in two separate improvised explosive attacks. 


The dead have been identified as: Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, 28,  Cpl. Tyler Crooks, 24,  Trooper Jack Bouthillier, 20, and  Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, 22. 


Vernelli and Crooks died in an early morning blast at about 6:45 a.m. local time while on foot patrol in the Zhari district west of Kandahar. Another five Canadian soldiers were injured in that attack and a local interpreter was killed. 


Bouthillier and Hayes were killed about two hours later when their vehicle was struck by a roadside bomb attack in the Shah Wali Kot district, about 20 kilometres northeast of Kandahar city. Three other Canadians were injured. 


All the deaths occurred as the Canadians were taking part in a major operation attacking Taliban command centres and supply lines. 


All the wounded soldiers were evacuated by helicopter and are listed in stable condition. 


Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, urged Canadians in a statement to not consider the deaths a failure of any particular person or the mission. 


"Success in war is costly. We are determined to succeed so that Afghan lives improve, but the insurgents are equally determined to challenge and prevent Afghanistan from flourishing as the nation it so wants to be. Remember, the deaths of these superb Canadians occurred as Canadian Forces were bringing safety to those in peril. Today, they succeeded," he said. 


Vance added that the soldiers died protecting the Afghan people. 


All of the soldiers were based out of CFB Petawawa. 


Vernelli was described as an experienced and well-respected soldier. He is survived by his spouse and six-month-old daughter. 


Crooks was described as a keen soldier, an excellent athlete and "would do anything for you without even being asked." 


Both Vernelli and Crooks were of November Company, 3rd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment. 


Bouthillier was known for his sense of humour, Vance said, and practiced martial arts. 


Hayes was a "proud and dedicated soldier . . . who stood up for what was right," Vance said. 


Both Bouthillier and Hayes were of the Royal Canadian Dragoons. 


The deaths bring the total number of Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan to 116.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

4 Canadian soldiers killed, 8 injured in Kandahar roadside attacks
Last Updated: Friday, March 20, 2009 | 5:43 PM ET 
CBC News 






Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli (right) and another soldier set up a defensive position during an assault on a Taliban command centre in Zhari District Afghanistan on March 7, 2009. Vernelli was one of four Canadian soldiers killed Friday in two separate bombings outside of Kandahar city. (Murray Brewster/Canadian Press)

Four Canadian soldiers were killed and eight others injured in two separate bombings outside Kandahar City on Friday, military officials said.

Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli and Cpl. Tyler Crooks died when an improvised explosive device blew up near their patrol in the Zhari district, about 40 kilometres west of Kandahar. The incident happened about 6:45 a.m. local time, said Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance during a news conference in Kandahar.

Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes were killed when their vehicle struck a roadside bomb around 8:45 a.m. local time in the Shah Wali Kot district, a region about 20 km northwest of the city that's seeing an increase in Taliban activity.

All of the injured soldiers are in stable condition in Kandahar and were able to call their families, said Vance, the commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan.

"Please do not think of these incidents as a failure on the part of any person or the mission itself," said Vance.

"These wonderful Canadian men were, at the moment of their deaths, engaged directly in the continuing work to keep the insurgency sufficiently at bay to ensure safety for the population and to preserve our ability to meet the objectives of the Afghans, the international community, and the government of Canada," he said.

"And those objectives are intended to meet the needs of a desperate afghan population. Success in war is costly."

Canadian military fatalities now up to 116
Vance described Vernelli, 28 and married with a six-month-old daughter, as "an enthusiastic and dedicated father."

"He was a terrific athlete, very funny, and ironically enough always able to joke at the worst of times."

Crooks, 24, was a keen and motivated soldier who "loved dirt-biking and was a Texas Hold 'em card shark," Vance said.

"He's remembered by his friends as the kind of guy who would do anything for you without even being asked."

Vance said Bouthillier, 20, was a joker who always had everyone laughing. "His enthusiasm and his unswerving duty for work inspired other soldiers."

Hayes, 22, "was a proud and dedicated soldier who always put his friends and family before himself," Vance said.

"His friends remember him not only as a friend and a comrade-in-arms, but a brother who Inspired them to stand up in the face of danger and do what was right."

The latest deaths bring the number of Canadian military fatalities in Afghanistan to 116 since Canada's combat mission there began in 2002. One diplomat and two aid workers have also been killed.

There are 2,830 Canadian troops serving at Kandahar Airfield and Camp Nathan Smith, the home of the Provincial Reconstruction Team in Kandahar city.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## smittymed

My thoughts and prayers to the families and Regiments involved. 
PRO PATRIA.


----------



## 1feral1

Such sad news to wake up to here on a sunny Saturday tropical autumn morning.

I am lost for words.

OWDU


----------



## ModlrMike

RIP brothers.      :yellow:


----------



## rustysoap

R.I.P. Heroes. Thoughts and prayers are with the 4 soldiers, their family, friends and colleagues.   :yellow:


----------



## karl28

Yet another sad day when four more brave Canadians have lost lives in service to there country .  RIP soldiers you're sacrifice  will not be forgotten  :yellow:


----------



## 40below

An unnamed terp working for the CF was also killed in one of the blasts.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead

The OCinnead family's thoughts and prayers are with these four soldiers, their wounded comrades and the friends and families left behind. God Bless you!

Paddy


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Four Canadian soldiers killed and eight injured in two IED strikes
CEFCOM NR 09.007 - March 20, 2009

OTTAWA – Four Canadian soldiers were killed and eight were injured in two separate IED incidents in Kandahar province. 

At approximately 6:45 a.m., Kandahar time, 20 March 2009, two Canadian soldiers were killed and five others were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of a dismounted patrol in Zhari District, west of Kandahar City. 

At approximately 8:45 a.m., Kandahar time, 20 March 2009, two more Canadian soldiers were killed and three others were injured when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in Shah Wali Khot district, north-east of Kandahar city.

In the first IED incident, killed in action was Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, from November Company, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. Master Corporal Vernelli is a member of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

Also in the first IED incident, killed in action was Corporal Tyler Crooks, from November Company, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. Corporal Tyler Crooks is a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

In the second IED attack, killed in action was Trooper Jack Bouthillier, from the Reconnaissance Squadron, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. Trooper Bouthillier is a member of The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

Also in the second IED attack, killed in action was Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes from the Reconnaissance Squadron, 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. Trooper Hayes is a member of The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.

The Injured soldiers were evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield. They are all reported to be in good condition, and their names will not be released. 

All members of Task Force Kandahar are thinking of the family and friends of our fallen comrades during this sad time.  We will not forget their sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province.

-30-

Note to Editors:

Photographs of Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, Corporal Tyler Crooks, Trooper Jack Bouthillier, and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes will be available on the Combat Camera website (search under last name) at www.combatcamera.ca


----------



## ballz

It's a pill that keeps getting harder to swallow...  4 more of Canada's finest


----------



## fire_guy686

Rest Easy Troops.  

Thoughts and Prayers for the families.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, Corporal Tyler Crooks, Trooper Jack Bouthillier, and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes
March 20, 2009


OTTAWA—My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I are sorry and deeply saddened to learn that four members of the Canadian Forces and the Afghan interpreter accompanying them were killed, and eight of their comrades in arms wounded under tragic circumstances in Afghanistan. Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, member of the 3rd Battalion, and Corporal Tyler Crooks, member of the 1st Battalion, were from The Royal Canadian Regiment. Troopers Jack Bouthillier and Corey Joseph Hayes were both from The Royal Canadian Dragoons. 

The violence that our troops face in Afghanistan is staggering and a cruel reminder of the risks they face during the perilous operations of this demanding and dangerous mission. We recognize the immense courage of those women and men who have chosen to serve in the Forces and who are willing to make any sacrifice to bring security to a population in danger. For this, they have our utmost respect.

Our sincerest condolences go out to the families and friends who are mourning the loss of their loved ones, and I offer my deepest sympathies to their comrades in arms. Our thoughts are also with the wounded soldiers, to whom we wish a speedy recovery, and to their families and friends, who are concerned for their well‑being. 

To all members of the Canadian Forces who are continuing the mission in Afghanistan by giving the very best of themselves, we would like to express our profound gratitude. Know that you are not alone in your grief and remain uppermost in our thoughts.

Michaëlle Jean

-30-

Media Information:
Lucie Caron
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-993-8158
www.gg.ca
www.citizenvoices.gg.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of four Canadian soldiers
NR–09.019 - March 20, 2009

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, issued the following statement today on the deaths of four Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan: 

"It is with utmost sorrow that I extend my condolences, and those of all Canadians, to the friends, families, and colleagues of Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, Corporal Tyler Crooks, Trooper Jack Bouthillier, and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, who were killed today in two separate IED attacks in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this time of grief. 

These brave soldiers were participating in a joint operation in Kandahar province during the time of the incidents.

My sympathies also go to the eight other brave soldiers who were injured in the same attacks. We are thinking of you and your families during this difficult time. Our condolences also go to the family of the Afghan interpreter who lost his life in one of the incidents.

These dedicated soldiers were doing their part to ensure that Afghanistan will one day achieve and maintain peace and stability. Their loss was not in vain and Canada and the Canadian Forces are committed to this UN-sanctioned, NATO-led mission. 

The Canadian Forces family and Canadians everywhere will remain forever grateful for their sacrifice.

-30-

Master Corporal Vernelli is a member of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment and Corporal Tyler Crooks is a member of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa. Trooper Bouthillier and Trooper Hayes are members of The Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.


----------



## The Bread Guy

F**k, f**k, f**k and f**k.....

Condolences to those who loved and worked with the fallen, and hopes for a full and speedy recovery to the injured.


----------



## R933ex

RIP boys,


----------



## The Bread Guy

Photos below

Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
20 March 2009

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the deaths of four Canadian soldiers:

“It was with profound sorrow that I learned of the deaths of Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli, Trooper Jack Bouthillier, Corporal Tyler Crooks, and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, who died in two separate attacks today in Afghanistan.  Our thoughts and prayers are with their loved ones as they deal with this tragic loss. I join with all Canadians in wishing a prompt and full recovery to the other eight soldiers injured in these incidents.  My thoughts are also with family of the Afghan interpreter who lost his life in one of the attacks.

“The sacrifices being made to help stabilize southern Afghanistan are not in vain. I am proud of our military men and women, their supporting families, and all those Canadians who have served their country in this vital mission.

“The commitment to make Afghanistan a better place to live, demonstrated on a daily basis by the brave men and women of the Canadian Forces, is a testament to the values respected and revered by all Canadians.

“Canadians, and the Government of Canada, stand proudly in support of our Canadian Forces members as they strive to bring safety and stability back to Afghanistan.  Master Corporal Vernelli, Trooper Bouthillier, Corporal Crooks, and Trooper Hayes’ sacrifice will not be forgotten.”

MCpl Scott Vernelli





Corporal Tyler Crooks





Trooper Jack Bouthillier





Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes


----------



## Takeniteasy

RIP


----------



## steph_3007

RIP guys  iper:


----------



## armoured recce man

RIP my friends, you will not be forgotten


----------



## mariomike

In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## armyvern

Corey, rest well.

Condolances to the friends and families of today`s fallen. 

I will remember them.


----------



## tomahawk6

I pray that our Heavenly Father 
may assuage the anguish of your bereavement, 
and leave you only the cherished memory of the 
loved and lost, and the solemn pride that must be yours, 
to have laid so costly a sacrifice upon the altar of Freedom.

-- Abraham Lincoln, November 1864


----------



## wildman0101

rest in peace soldiers   
you will not be forgotton  
condolences to family... comrades,,, and friends  :yellow:
with deepest sympathies 
                                scoty b


----------



## a78jumper

A sad day for Canada. Thoughts and prayers to all are hurting at this time of loss.

A real downer as I enjoy a vacation in Orlando, Florida with loved ones. A reminder that Freedom is not free.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

*Fiddler's Green*

Halfway down the trail to Hell,
In a shady meadow green
Are the Souls of all dead troopers camped,
Near a good old-time canteen.
And this eternal resting place
Is known as Fiddlers' Green.


Marching past, straight through to Hell
The Infantry are seen.
Accompanied by the Engineers,
Artillery and Marines,
For none but the shades of Cavalrymen
Dismount at Fiddlers' Green.


Though some go curving down the trail
To seek a warmer scene.
No trooper ever gets to Hell
Ere he's emptied his canteen.
And so rides back to drink again
With friends at Fiddlers' Green.


And so when man and horse go down
Beneath a saber keen,
Or in a roaring charge of fierce melee
You stop a bullet clean,
And the hostiles come to get your scalp,
Just empty your canteen,
And put your pistol to your head
And go to Fiddlers' Green.


My condolances to all the families.


----------



## BernDawg

Stand Easy Lads, stand easy.


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP troops.

You have done your duty. Rest well.

We WILL remember them.


----------



## Alex252

F*ck sakes, one is bad enough, let alone four at once....A sad day for Canada indeed, RIP boys, you did us proud


----------



## Teeps74

You have done your part, now rest easy troops. 

Gone, but NEVER forgotten. 

RIP troops.


----------



## gun runner

Rest in peace boys, you have earned the rest. Stand down. We will remember them.       To the wounded, get well lads, we still need you yet. Ubique


----------



## manhole

Condolences to the families and friends of the deceased soldiers....        A full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## gaspasser

Four more souls to help guard the gates of heaven. 
RIP lads, stand down.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

R.I.P. Soldiers, you guys did great, and will be truly missed by many.
My deepest sympathies go out to the families of the fallen hero's, and for the 8 that we're injured, have a speedy recovery.


----------



## 3VP Highlander

RIP


----------



## darmil

RIP. To the rest of the Task Force chins up and push through!


----------



## [RICE]

A sad day indeed. RIP guys, you shall not be forgotten!

Condolences to the families.


----------



## Smirnoff123

Four at once, this is terrible. Rest In Peace Soldiers


----------



## vonGarvin

The four were sent off with honour tonight.  The viewing went on much longer than expected, and the Roman Catholic mass service was delayed 40 minutes.  The faithful waited patiently outside with nary a complaint.  A team working for a US padre helped set up and just "be there" for it all.  It was a shitty day, indeed, yesterday was.  To the wounded, get well.  To the families and friends, be strong.  To the fallen, Rest in Peace.


----------



## Yrys

Rest in peace  

Deepest condoleances to the families, loved ones
and loving ones.


----------



## proudnurse

I have just finished reading about the soldiers in my hometown paper, and was too saddened by the news. May the families and friends find comfort and strength in each other at this time. My prayers are with them


----------



## Eye In The Sky




----------



## Nfld Sapper

Thousands of NATO troops salute Canadians killed in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Sunday, March 22, 2009 | 11:34 AM ET 
CBC News  

For the third time this month, soldiers lined the tarmac at Kandahar Airfield to bid a sad farewell to their fallen Canadian comrades.

The bodies of the four soldiers, killed in two bomb attacks in southern Afghanistan on Friday, began their last journey home Saturday night.

More than 3,000 NATO soldiers paid tribute at the ramp ceremony to honour the memories of Master Cpl. Scott Vernelli, Cpl. Tyler Crooks — both of November Company, 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment battle group — Trooper Jack Bouthillier and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, both with the Royal Canadian Dragoons.

"Few burdens are heavier than the casket of a soldier," said Capt. Roy Laudenorio, battle group padre for 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based in Petawawa, Ont.

"It is a reminder of the price of peace and longed freedom. The soil of this land will, hopefully, remember heroes who gave up their lives for a future not yet fully born."

The four soldiers were taking part in a major operation to attack Taliban command centres and supply lines to disrupt insurgents as they prepare for the summer fighting season.

Brig.-Gen. Jonathan Vance, commander of Canadian troops in Afghanistan, said insurgents have been set back in their ability to stage attacks.

"This is one step in many on the way to securing the elections for the 20th of August, the presidential elections," he said Saturday.

Gains in counter-insurgency campaign may be short-lived
Disruption campaigns against insurgents are meant to buy time and, in this case, the general warned, the effect will be short-lived.

"I would suspect that disruption would last for about a month, such that it will take a little bit of time to get their feet back under them [the Taliban] to be able to commence operations again," Vance told reporters.

Military officials have said several more counter-insurgency offensives are planned throughout the spring and summer.

Three other Canadian soldiers were killed in a bomb attack on March 3 and one soldier died in another explosion March 8.

The losses from Friday's attacks were not one-sided, the general insisted, and he went on to challenge the public perception that soldiers are helpless in the face such bombings.

"We caused far more insurgent casualties, dead and wounded, than they caused to us," he said.

Prime Minister Stephen Harper again spoke of the deaths Saturday, offering his condolences on behalf of Canadians.

"The deaths of four young soldiers and the injuries of others ... reminds us once again of the sacrifices these people make, and that military men and women have made historically, to give us what we have today," he said in a speech to the Ontario Federation of Anglers and Hunters in Mississauga, Ont.

With files from the Canadian Press


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Our Fallen Soldiers Return Home
LFCA MA 09-10 - March 22, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen soldiers, Master Corporal Scott Francis Vernelli and Corporal Tyler Crooks, of The 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa and Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes and Trooper Jack Bouthillier of the Royal Canadian Dragoons based at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, will return home to Canada on Monday, March 23, 2009.

Where: 8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When: Monday, March 23, 2009 at 2:00 p.m.

What: At the wishes of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Vice Chief of the Defence Staff, Vice-Admiral Denis Rouleau and other dignitaries.

Master Corporal Vernelli and Corporal Crooks were killed and five other soldiers were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated in the vicinity of a dismounted patrol in Zhari District, west of Kandahar City at approximately 6:45 a.m. Kandahar time on March 20, 2009.

One local national interpreter was killed and one was injured in this attack.

Trooper Hayes and Trooper Bouthillier were killed and three other soldiers were injured when their vehicle struck an improvised explosive device in Shah Wali Khot District, north-east of Kandahar City at approximately 8:45 a.m. Kandahar time on March 20, 2009.

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:

Interested media may contact Lieutenant Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, (613) 243-7330 (mobile), or at: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at (866) 377-0811, or on weekends 613-792-2973. For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186.


----------



## CorporalMajor

Saw it on the news, my heart sunk a foot.  Very tough to watch.  Four of our warriors have left us.  Rest well, no one can hurt you now.

PRO PATRIA / AUDAX ET CELER ......


----------



## observor 69

To quote an earlier post: 

To the wounded, get well. To the families and friends, be strong. 
To the fallen, Rest in Peace.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

As our latest fallen are on their way home my thoughts are with them and their families.
And hoping that their wounded brothers have a quick and full recovery.

 :yellow:


----------



## mariomike

Home from the Coroner's Office. Gen Hillier was there as well as our Chief of Police Blair. RCR's and Dragoons came out to shake our hands. We had a moment to whisper thank you. A very humbling experience for me, and the men and women I work with. Words are not enough.


----------



## armyvern

For those of you not already aware, Tpr Corey Hayes is the grandson of MWO Ralph Beek (Ret'd, The RCR); the son of MWO Bert Beek (CC 3 ASG Gagetown) and OCdt Donna Beek (LogO - CFSME Gagetown); and, the nephew of MCpl Demerice Vale (nee Beek, Sup tech LFAA[TC]) and Louis Boulard (Cpl, Sup Tech retd - now civ employee working for me here in POL Gagetown).

A very proud and long history of military service and community involvement. Deme and I had a wonderful time growing up together as the Army brats we were - and that we turned out to be ourselves. I know this loss will touch a very wide spectrum of CF member's and local citizens who've had the honour and the priveledge of knowing and working with them.

I will post details of Corey's arrangements up as I get them.

Their history and tradition of military service is an inspiration, and their sacrifice will not be forgotten.

http://dailygleaner.canadaeast.com/front/article/612891


> Canadian casualties in Afghanistan would be higher if not for the work of soldiers such as Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, says a military expert at the University of New Brunswick.
> 
> TIME TO MOURN: Friends and relatives of Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes, who served with The Royal Canadian Dragoons, based in Petawawa, Ont., console each other at the hearse carrying his remains during a repatriation ceremony at Canadian Forces Base Trenton on Monday. Hayes was from New Brunswick.  The Daily Gleaner/James West PhoSUPPORT: A sign posted outside the 4 Corners Country Store in Ripples tells family and friends of Trooper Corey Joseph Hayes they’re in their prayers. Lee Windsor, the deputy director of the Gregg Centre for the Study of War and Society, said the 22-year-old former Ripples resident was a member of a reconnaissance squadron given the task of collecting information on Taliban activities.
> 
> He was killed Friday when a roadside bomb detonated. "They suffer casualties because of this dangerous task, but if they didn't perform that task - if they didn't perform that vital mission of monitoring the roads and watching for where the bomb-making teams are digging - then the casualties to the rest of the force would be much, much higher," Windsor said Monday.
> 
> Hayes, along with Trooper Jack Bouthillier, were assigned to the Reconnaissance Squadron of The Third Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.
> They were killed Friday when their vehicle struck a roadside bomb in Shah Wali Khot district, northeast of Kandahar City. Three soldiers were also injured. Both Hayes and Bouthillier were members of The Royal Canadian Dragoons, an armour regiment.
> 
> Master Cpl. Scott Francis Vernelli, 28, and Cpl. Tyler Crooks, 24, were killed earlier in the day and five other soldiers injured when another roadside bomb detonated in the vicinity of a dismounted patrol in Zhari district, west of Kandahar City. They were with The First Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment.All four soldiers were from Canadian Forces Base Petawawa.
> 
> Windsor said the work done by Hayes and Bouthillier, and others like them, is vital to the success of the mission.
> 
> The bodies of the four fallen soldiers arrived at CFB Trenton, Ont., on Monday afternoon.
> 
> They were met by officials and family members, including Hayes's step-father Master Warrant Officer Bert Beek and his mother Donna.
> 
> Gordon Bennett, who spent more than 30 years as a Royal Canadian Dragoon before retiring as a captain, said the death of one of their own affects everyone - those still serving and those retired.
> 
> "It's very sad because we have lost a number of Dragoons over there since we started in 2002," said the Oromocto resident, who has a son serving with the Dragoons.
> 
> Bennett said Afghanistan is a dangerous environment for the infantry, the armour and combat engineers - all the people who are outside the base.
> 
> Oromocto's Tom Urbanowsky, a 40-year veteran of the Dragoons, said he feels terrible over the deaths of the two young regimental members.
> 
> "Any loss of life is terrible, but it's (really) tough when you lose a member of the regiment," he said.
> 
> Urbanowsky, who retired as a chief warrant officer, said Afghanistan is a difficult war to fight because you can't always see the enemy.
> 
> In the meantime, residents of the Ripples area are still reeling from the shock of Hayes's death.
> 
> Jim Craig, the owner of 4 Corners Country Store, said his small business has become a conduit for the distribution of information.
> 
> "So far this morning (Monday) I've gotten six phone calls from people asking about funeral arrangements," Craig said.
> 
> Residents are upset over the death.
> 
> "I would imagine that just about everybody around here knew him," Craig said.
> 
> "The mood of the community right now is pretty sombre."
> 
> Craig said there's another young man from the community deployed to Afghanistan and that adds to overall anxiety levels.



Another couple stories here:
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/new-brunswick/story/2009/03/23/nb-ripples-soldier-921.html


----------



## mariomike

Last night with Chief Blair and Gen Hillier:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

I watched the repatriation on TV yesterday. For those of us that don't live close enough to be there, I would like to say thanks to all those people that were able to make it out to pay tribute to the fallen.  These are the times I actually miss living in Toronto.

Thank you!!!

And watching MCpl Vernelli's wife saluting her husband with that little baby girl in her arm, it took my breath away.  I cannot imagine how it feels.   

I would like to say she and all the other family members did us all proud!!!   :yellow:


----------



## PMedMoe

I don't post in these threads as what I say will be a repeat of everyone else and I tend to mourn in private, however, I wanted to post this.

Today, as I was sitting waiting to do my medical, an announcement came over the PA system for people to partake in a moment of silence for these fallen soldiers.  Everyone in the waiting room rose to their feet and removed headdress.  It was very moving.

Take it easy boys, you're home now.


----------



## mariomike

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I watched the repatriation on TV yesterday. For those of us that don't live close enough to be there, I would like to say thanks to all those people that were able to make it out to pay tribute to the fallen.  These are the times I actually miss living in Toronto.
> Thank you!!!



Yesterday:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq5VYiYwjBI


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

For those of you that are in the area and so inclined:


Corporal Tyler Crooks will be returning home to Port Colborne on Saturday, March 28th.

He will be leaving Toronto at 3:00 p.m. His route home from Toronto is as follows: 

Don Valley Parkway to Gardiner Expressway to QEW Niagara. 
Once in Niagara, the procession will go south on Highway 406, to East Main Street in Welland. 
Turn left to Hwy 140 south to Netherby Road. 
Right on Netherby Road to Hwy 58 South. 
Once within Port Colborne city limits, the procession will travel south on Hwy 58 - Westside Road to Killaly Street West. 
Turn left on Killaly Street West to Steele Street. 
Turn right on Steele Street to Clarence Street. 
Turn left on Clarence Street to Davidson Funeral Home. 
There will be no visitation at the funeral home on Saturday. 

Please encourage everyone to come out and show our support to Tyler and his family. 

The procession could arrive as early as 4:30 p.m. depending on traffic.

The City will be setting up barricades along the route


----------



## armyvern

For those of you attending, details for Trooper Corey Hayes



> HAYES, Trooper Corey
> Trooper Corey Hayes died on March 20, 2009, in service to his country on Task Force 08-03 Afghanistan at the age of 22. Raised in Ripples, N.B., he attended Minto Memorial High School and Wawanesa High School in Manitoba. He loved to be with his friends, play hockey, skateboard and participate in most extreme sports. Corey will always be remembered with a smile and encouraging words by his mother, Donna Beek; his stepfather, Bertramn Beek; his father, Joe Hayes; his stepbrother, Robert Beek; his half-brothers, James and Patrick Beek and Craig and Kyle Moretto, along with his half-sister, Bethany Hayes. He will also be remembered by his grandparents, Ralph and Jenny Beek and Amelia Deme as well as numerous aunts, uncles and cousins. Corey's visitation will be held in St. Luke's Chapel, CFB Gagetown, from 2-5 p.m. and from 6-9 p.m. on March 30. A military funeral service will take place in St. Luke's Chapel, CFB Gagetown, at 1 p.m. Tuesday, March 31. Funeral arrangements entrusted to Oromocto Select Community Funeral Home.


----------



## The Bread Guy

For anyone interested in Sault Ste. Marie, from the Sault Star:


> A public memorial will be held Saturday (18 Apr 09) to honour fallen soldier (Master) Corp. Scott Vernelli.
> 
> The Royal Canadian Legion, Branch 25 is preparing the 2 p.m. memorial, to be held at the Sault Ste. Marie Armoury, with the assistance of the 49th Regiment.  Capt. Patrick Vardy, chaplain for the 49th Regiment, said plans for the service are well underway for what is expected to pack the facility.
> 
> Vernelli, was the first Sault Ste. Marie native to die in combat in Afghanistan.  The 28-year-old man is survived by his wife Marcie Lane, of Petawawa, and six-month-old daughter Olivia.  He was one of four Petawawa soldiers killed on March 20 in two separate improvished explosive device explosions in Kandahar.  Vernelli was born and raised in the Sault and joined the military after his high school graduation.
> 
> Saturday’s memorial will begin with the marching of the colours, similar to a Remembrance Day ceremony and playing of the National Anthem O Canada by the Royal Canadian Legion band.  A drumhead ceremony will launch the memorial service, with readings and a eulogy by Rev. Phil Miller and Vardy.  A special presentation will be made to the Vernelli family, followed by the retrieval of the colours, the playing of God Save the Queen and the marching off.  Vardy said he expects the service to last about one hour.
> 
> Those attending the service are asked to be aware that parking is limited but may be found at the John Rhodes Community Centre.  Participants are asked to be in their seats for the 2 p.m. start.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Vernelli family is having a visitation and mass Thursday night (16 Apr 09) for family and friends.  Visitation will be from 6-7 p.m., followed by tributes or remembrances until the start of the mass.  The mass will be held at 7:30 p.m. St. Jerome’s Catholic Church, 26 Carmel Road.


----------



## vonGarvin

Wow.  I can't believe it was one year ago today.  Woke up in the leaguer, just finishing ablutions, when the sound of the explosion rolled across Zharey.  We knew right away it was bad.  

But a lot of good things happened that day that saved many more lives.


 to the fallen.  We haven't forgotten, nor shall we!


----------



## OldSolduer

Nor Shall I.


----------



## vonGarvin

Photos from that op here
(With many thanks to Tomahawk 6 for the find)


----------

